# Workhorse Offers New LED Exposure Unit Series



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Workhorse Products is introducing a series of LED screen exposure units designed for jobs of all sizes. 

The Lumitron LED Exposure Unit is an affordable tabletop or floor model unit that delivers fast, uniform, high-resolution exposures while reducing setup times, energy costs and overall cost of ownership. The high-output LED strips provide shortened exposure time. 

Expensive metal-halide bulbs run at high temperatures, require startup and cool-down time, and need regular replacement. LED strips operate at much lower temperatures, start and stop immediately with the touch of a button, and can last more than 50,000 hours. 

The Lumitron’s LED technology allows for fast, efficient exposure with a variety of emulsions. It has independent vacuum and exposure time control with an easy-to-operate digital timer can be set from 0.01 seconds to 99 hours in count-up or countdown mode. 

Other standard features include a clear tempered glass top; a powerful oil-free vacuum pump with illuminated switch; a flexible neoprene blanket; and a gas shock-operated blanket frame for easy opening. Made of heavy-duty, industrial-strength steel, the compact tabletop unit can be mounted on a drying cabinet to save shop space. 

The LED Exposure Unit is available in a variety of sizes: The small-size unit can take screens up to 20-inch by 24-inch, the medium-size unit takes screens up to 25 inches by 36 inches, and the large size accommodates a single 34-inch by 50-inch screen or two 23-inch by 31-inch screens.

The 120-VAC, single-phase unit is CE- and UL-compliant. To learn more about this new addition to the Workhorse line, go to LUMITRON LED EXPOSURE UNIT.

Workhorse Products offers a full range of manual and automatic screen printing equipment. It specializes in startup packages as well as training and on-going education for beginners and veterans. Workhorse has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the website at www.workhorseproducts.com; email to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305.


----------

